# Merlin Extralight Head Tube Extension



## LikeBike (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Folks, I've got a Merlin Extralight, 1999. I'm in the process of replacing the original fork and based upon a recent re-fitting, will probably bring the bars up a bit. For cosmetic reasons, I would be interested in a Ti head tube extension - 1", rather than spacers. 

Does anyone know if anyone makes such an animal other than Serotta and the cost?

Thanks--


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

LikeBike said:


> Hi Folks, I've got a Merlin Extralight, 1999. I'm in the process of replacing the original fork and based upon a recent re-fitting, will probably bring the bars up a bit. For cosmetic reasons, I would be interested in a Ti head tube extension - 1", rather than spacers.
> 
> Does anyone know if anyone makes such an animal other than Serotta and the cost?
> 
> Thanks--


I got some one time from a company called Aerolite in Canada for $25 ea. Try Google. - TF


----------



## LikeBike (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks TF, Their site flips over to a hosting service (www.aerolite.ca). I wonder if they are still in business?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Serotta used to make them also. My friend bought one of the Aerolites years ago that I installed for him and he is still using it today. I don't think they are still around but I could be wrong.


----------

